# Post your MSN Scenes.



## -Aaron (Nov 20, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My current MSN Scenes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2009)

(Busy) (Busy) (Busy)

:S


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> (Busy) (Busy) (Busy)
> 
> :S


Don't pay attention to the status, pay attention to the background D:<


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 20, 2009)

They suck soz

&I don't have any because they don't have them on the Mac MSN.


----------



## Anna (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't have any accept the default ones, what is the width and height of the pictures?


----------



## Ricano (Nov 20, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> I don't have any accept the default ones, what is the width and height of the pictures?


You could put any pic there, and it'll fit to size.


----------



## Anna (Nov 20, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, it sorta of stretches it and makes it blurry?


----------



## Ricano (Nov 20, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's super small, then yeah 
You could pattern it :/


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> They suck soz
> 
> &I don't have any because they don't have them on the Mac MSN.


That's because they're wallpapers ;D


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 20, 2009)

99+ emails.

God damn son.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 20, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> 99+ emails.
> 
> God damn son.


Used to be 171.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 20, 2009)

I want that pedobear one :3 .

I have a C4D as mine.


----------



## Shuyin (Nov 20, 2009)

I want the Sushi one! i can haz?


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 22, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I want that pedobear one :3 .
> 
> I have a C4D as mine.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>



			
				Shuyin said:
			
		

> I want the Sushi one! i can haz?


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 26, 2010)

(lol Sorry to bumps a dead topic)

Can you give the Pok


----------



## David (Apr 26, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> 99+ emails.
> 
> God damn son.








and pedo bear? really?


----------

